# scetchup 6, hasta la vista



## gardenshed (20 Jan 2007)

Damn, ver 6won't run on Windows Vista.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Jan 2007)

Have you contacted the google folks?


----------



## gardenshed (22 Jan 2007)

Dave R":25lvtygk said:


> Have you contacted the google folks?



It's not ready yet apparently.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Jan 2007)

Yet one more reason not to 'upgrade' to Vista - as if we needed one


----------

